# What's Up, Major ?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Harold in CR said:


> Ready for the new season ?? Any upgrades you can let us know about ??
> 
> Hard to keep interest without updates.


Sorry dude, gag order from the boss  Thanks for the support


----------

